

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #12 – 30th March 2012 - 1zq
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/2012/03/ハッカーニュース%E3%80%80トウキョウ%E3%80%8012回開催%E3%80%802012年3月30/

======
1zq
Sorry, I accidentally submitted the Japanese version. Here is the English
version:

[http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/03/ハッカーニュース%E3%80%80トウキ...](http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/03/ハッカーニュース%E3%80%80トウキョウ%E3%80%8012回開催%E3%80%802012年3月30/)

